# Kansas Grunts



## TMAC (Oct 16, 2017)

Made a few grunt calls for a friend in Kansas. Two walnut burl, red gum burl and amboyna burl. My brother made some nice little presentation boxes. Boxes may be worth more than the calls

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Oct 16, 2017)

Good looking calls Tim! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Oct 16, 2017)

Wow. Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 16, 2017)

Nice looking calls Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 16, 2017)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Oct 16, 2017)

Beautiful calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 16, 2017)

Very nice...would love to see the boxes.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 16, 2017)

All fantastic Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 17, 2017)

Beauties!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 17, 2017)

Walnut is very nice-so are the others.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Oct 28, 2017)

Some great looking calls ,,,nice work tim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

